# شرح تصنيع خلية انتاج وقود الماء = بديل البنزين والسولارو الغاز الطبيعي



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ​ 
ونظرا لقل الخبرة عندنا باستخدام هذا العلم اللذى اراد الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يظهره للناس بعد ان ازداد طمع وجشع بعض الناس و نزول الكثير من الناس الى دائرة الفقر نظرا لغلاء الاسعار ​ 
ولذالك فكل من اراد ان يصبح من الاغنياء فعليه التجربة الى ان يصل لافضل النتائج​ 
وهنا سنشرح كيف وصل المخترعين الاجانب الى تحويل سياراتهم الى توفير وتخفيض استهلاك الوقود الى 60%​ 
مبلغ ليس بالقليل
تخيل انك تقود تاكسي او سيارة اجرة طوال اليوم لا تدفع الا نصف قيمة البنزين ​ 
او كبعض الناجحين لاتدفع مال مطلقا بل تضع بعض لترات الماء فى نهاية اليوم
ثم منهم من نجح فى الانتقال الى كامل الاستخدام لوقود الماء ولايحتاج الى شراء بنزين ابدا او حتى ديزل سولار - او عتى الغاز الطبيعى​ 
فعليك التجربة وانصح دائما بالمساعدة من فنى متخصص حتى تنجح التجارب - مثل كهربائي سيارات وميكانيكى سيارات
وذالك لمن ليس له خبرة فى ذالك المجال ​ 
من اراد نقل هذ الموضوع الى اى مكان او منتدى فله ذالك بدون ان يسالنى 
وارحب بكل من اضاف تعديل يساعد به اخوته فلا نريد من هذا العلم الا وجه الله تعالى ​ 
بسم اله تعالى ولى بركة الله تعالى نبداء​


اليوم سنشرح تجربة لاحد المخترعين وكيف صنع الوحدة او الخلية الخاصة بتحليل الماء ليكون وقود بديلا للبنزين والديزل والغاز الطبيعى​ 
ستجد الشرح موجودا فى عدة افلام له يساعد المخترعين على عمل نفس منتجه​ 
و تابع الموضوع للنهاية فستجد العديد وانواع مختلفة من خلايا انتاج الوقود لمخترعين مختلفين وباشكال مختلفة ومن ابسط الخامات المحلية وارخصها
و ذائما ستجد الجديد اللذى سيتم اضافته اولا باول​ 
والان مع الفلم الاول​ 

الرابط له​ 

وان تغير اسمه فاكتب اسمه فى يوتيوب​ 
الان مع الصور والشرح​ 
1==​ 
صورة اسم الموضوع له​ 





 

تابع​​ 

2==​ 
سيبداء بشرح كيف يمكن عمل قاعدة لتثبيت الخلية على الموتور =محرك السيارة​ 
وترى انه اختار صندوق من الفاايبر جلاس ومواسير حديد لعمل ذالك​ 




​ 
تابع​ 

3==

الحديد والموسير بعد تقطيع ما يحتاجه لعمل ارجل تثبيت الصندوق















تابع

4==

تم لحام القطع الحديد السابقة لتصبح بهذا الشكل










تابع

5==


كيف يتم تثبيت تلك القطعة على صندوق الخلية














تابع

6==



صورة ارجل الخلية بعد التثبيت












تابعه

7==

صورة ثنى او تكسيح احد الارجل 














تابع

8==

عملية التسخين للثنى









تابع

==


يد التحميل بعد لحامها بالقاعدة للخلية









تابع

10==

عمل اختبار لمكان التثبيت وما تحتاجه













تابع

11==


صورة الوحدة بعد تثبيت لوح صاج لعزل حرارة المحرك عن الخلية











تاب

12==

صورة من الجانب لكيف التثبيت 
















تابع

13==

صورة الوضع النهائى المطلوب لها










تابع

14==




مكان التثبيت على الدينامو









تابع

15==

صورة القكعة اللتى تم فكها للحام رجل الصندوق بها







تابع

16==

القطعة بعد اللحام 









تابع

17==


صورة من الجانب








تابع

18==


لوح الصاج لعزل حرارة المحرك وعكسها بعيدا عن الخلية










تابع

19==

صورة الوحدة بعد التثبيت بالمحرك








نابع

20==

لاحظ اماكن تثبيت الارجل بالصور
















تابع

21=

منظر نهائي للتثبيت











تابع

22==

صورة تركيب الغطاء للخلية وبه مساحة من الزجاج الحرارى حتى تتعرف على مستوى الماء











تابع

23==

صورة اخرى لصندوق الخلية بعد تثبيته










تابع

24==






تابع

الجزء الثانى


هذا الفلم سيشرح لكم كيف يمكن تركيب خلية بسيطة لتحضير وقود الماء 
حيث استخدم صاحبها 4 كاثود عبارة عن الواح الاسناتلس استيل مساحة حوالى X 17 في 13 سنتيمتر 
وفل بينهم بمسافة 2مملى متر

وكذالك بالنسبة للانود 4

ولكن نظرا لانهال تجربة جديدة للمخترع فاو اسهلاك الكهرباء كان عالى 
طبقا لتقديري الشخصي

والان مع الرابط للفلم 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4WGWVP1ORw

واسمه Hydrogen Cell HHO NEW Dual 4 Plate Arrangement - 1L/Minute

الصور والشرح

1==












تابع

2==




صورة مقربة للخلية 

وترى الواح الكاثود والانود 4 على اليمين وو 4 على اليسار












تابع

3==

صورؤة الواح الانودعلى اليسار 4 قطع














تابع​ 
4==

صورة الواح الكاثود 4 على اليمين











تابع​ 
5===

صورة توصيل الكابلات الكهربية 

لاحظ انه لابد ان تكون فى غاطس الماء حتى لاتحدث شرارة داخل الوحدة عند تاكل مسامير الربط والتوصيل والالواح من الداخل










تابع​ 
6==​ 
صورة توصيل الالسلاك من الجانب الاخر​ 

ل​ 






 

تابع​ 
7==​ 
صورة مكان خروج الغاز​ 



 

تابع​ 
8==​ 
صرة مكان خروخ الوقود من الخلية​ 






 

تابع​ 
9==​ 


صورة البطارية عند التجربة​ 







 

تابع​ 
10===

صورة الباببلر 
فلتر الماء لمنه اتداد اى شرارة الى الخلية 

لالحظ حجم فقاعات الغاز المتصاعدة









تابع​


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 مايو 2008)

*الجزء الثاني*

11==

صورة تحضير الوقود 

التحليل للماء بوجود الكترولوت كبودرى الطبخ =بيكنج بودر

لاحظ خروج الغزات من الجانبين الى المنتصف








تابع

11==​ 
صورة الخلية وترى شدة التفاعل بها​ 








 

فى النهاية لا انصح بهذا النوع من الغرفة الواحد للخلايا​ 
والافضل المتعددة الغرف كما فى بطارية السيارة​ 

وساضع صورها قريبا​ 
هذا الفلم لنفس المطور لها 


وقد جربها على السيارة لمدة 15 دقيقة وحتى لحظة التصوير 

واللان مع الرابط للفلم 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1_Me...eature=related
وعند تغييره استخدم الاسم للعثور عليه 
Hydrogen Cell HHO Dual 4 Wall Plate - Home Depot (Car Trial)







تابع
اسمه

2==

صورة الخلية ولاحظ خروج الغازات منها












تابع

3==



لاحظ بالصورة 

الكم الكبير لبخار الماء 

ولهذا لابد من الباببلر كفلتر لليريد وتكثيف البخار












تابع

4==
صورة الافوميتر 

لاحظ القرا له 11,90 فولت وتعنى ان اتهلاك الكهربا عالى جدا لتلك الخلية الاولية 

وستجد ان المترع لها قد غيرها للافضل فى الافلام القادمه له













تابع

5==

لاجظ قود وضغط الغازات الخارجة من الخلية











تابع

6==
صورة توضح شدة التحليل داخل الخلية











تمت

اليوم معنا فلم لتجربة لاحد الاشخاص لعمل خلية لتحضير الغاز وهو يستخدم التوصيل المباشر للتيار الكهربي حوالى 12 فولت و 31 مبير

استهلاك الكهرباء هنا عالى لانها اول تجربة له كما ذكر صاحبهاHHO generator. First tries and tests

بالاضافة الى انه لم يستخدم الرنين للتيار الكهربي

الا انه افضل بكثير من السابقة

ولاحظ انه جعلها مثل بطارية السيارة من حيث تقسيمها الى 6 غرف متوصله على التوالى و بكل غرفة 5 الواح 3 سالب و2 موجب
مع عوازل بينها بلاستك

الان مع الصور 

1==

صورة الخلية من اعلى 






تابع


2==


مكان خروج الغاز من الخلية










تابع


3==

صورة الخلية الخلية من الجانب








تابع

الباقي 
4==

لاحظ توصيلات الالواح بالوحدة فى الصورة

هذة الخلية تستهلك نصف الكهرباء المستخدمة للخلية الاولى 
نظرا للتوصبل على التوالى بين الاواح والغرف






تابع


5==​ 
صورة الباببلر = الفلتر المائي
مانع ارتداد اللهب 
من محرك السيارة الى وحدة التحليل
مانع الباك فاير​ 




​ 
تابع​ 

6==​ 

صورة خروج الغاز عند بدء التفاعل​ 







​ 
تابع باقى الصور​ 
باقي الصور والشرح​ 
7==​ 

صورة الباببلر وترى بها فقاعات الغاز تتصاعد ​ 
من خلال غاطس الخرطوم باسفل الباببلر وصعود الفقاعات الى اعلى سطح الماء ​ 




​ 
تابع​ 

8===​ 
صوة الخلية اثناء اتشغيل وتحليل الماء​ 





​ 
تابع​ 

9==


جهاز الشحن الكهربي الباور سبلاي

ولاحظ بالصورة القراءة 12 فولت و31 مبير











تابع​ 

10==




لاحظ بالصورة تكثف بعض بخار الماء على سطح الوحدة 








تمت بحمد الله تعالى 

اعتقد ان كل تلك التجارب والصور توضح للاعضاء كيف يمكن عمل ذالك

صاحب التجربة السابقة بعد ان قام بتطوير خليته 

استخدمها للحصول على لهب للحام وقطع المعادن 
يا سبحان الله على تلك القوة العجيبه اللتى وضعها بالماء 

والان مع الشرح بالصور 
حتى نثب ت للناس صح هذا العلم و سهولته 
وحتى يكف الكذابين المكذبين للطاقة الحرة عن اقاويلهم وحقدهم 


الصور 1==

الوحدة قبل التشغيل









2==


2==

صورة الوحدة بعد توصيل الكهرباء وتصاعد الغاز







تابع 

=


صورة البورى قبل الاشعال








6==

6==



لاحظ قوة اللهب بعد الاشعال









تابع باقي الصور
=


صورة نوع اخر من المعادن اثناء صهره









12==



12==

صورة المعدن وترى مدى توهجه بعد اللحام








تابع الصور​ 
==

صورة توضح العادم للهب مجرد بخار ماء ولا تلوث للهواء








تمت

وهذ ا النوع اوفر في استهلاكه للكهرباء​ 
السلام عليكم اخوتى الكرام 

مع التطور السؤيع للتكنولوجيا ظهر بالاسواق نوع جديد محولات الكهرباء اللتى تعمل على كهرباء بطارية السيارة

وفوجدت هذا الفلم لشخص استطاع تغيير الوقود لسيارته لتعمل على وقود الماء 

وسنرى بالصور الشرح- لها 


الان لمن اراد مشاهدة الفلم الرابط هنا 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsN4j...eature=related
وعند تغير الرابط فاكتب اسم الفلم فى youtube
اسم الفلمBooster Rally part 5

والان مع الصور 


1==


صاحب السيارة وهو يشرح كيف نحج فى استخدام وقود الماء لسيارته ووضع خلية التحضير و المكونات فى حقيبة السيارة = الشنطة








سيتم رفع صورة صورة حتى لا تطول الصفحة وتثقل وعند تحميل الصور 

تابع الباقي

=

صورة حقيبة السيارة وبها كل المكونات الخاصة بتلك الطريقة الجديدة لانتج وقود الماء او غازى الهيدروجين والاكسجين










تابع الباقي


3==



صورة هذ المطور وهو يشرح مكونات الخلية 


يبدء بشرح وحدة تحويل التيار المتردد 110 فولت الى تيار مستمر 110 فولت مع الذبذبات له ال50 لكل ثانية تقريبا

لاحظ ان تردد دائرة ستانلى ماير كانت 40 ذبذبت بالثانية












4==


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 مايو 2008)

*الجزء الثالث*

4==



هنا صورة صاحب الفكرة وهو يشرح تلك القطعة اللتى بيده


هى وحدة سليكونات لتوحيد التيار الكهربي قبل دخوله الى خلية التحليل الكهربي للماء 


حيث ذكر ان بها يتم التغيير من AC

الى DC












تابع 


تابع الشرح​ 
5==



صورة الوحدة لتوحيد التيار الكهربي


يمكن اى كهربءي ان يصمم تلك الدائرة 

الخرج لها تيار مستمر من 5 مبير الى 15 مبير مثلا

حسب حجم مصدر التيار والخلية








تابع



6==



صورة وحدة التحوبل الكهربي اللتى تباع في المحلات هذا العام 



الخل الكهربي لها 12 فولت 

والخرج الكهربي 110 فولت متردد او 220 متردد 












فكرة رائعة

تابع 



9==


حظ صورة اسلوب تقسيم الغرف و عزل الالواح الكاثود والانود


ولاحظ وجود بخار ماء متكثف على الجانب












10

10==




لاحظ بالصورة هنا سلك التوصيل الكهربي 

سمك السلك حوالى 3 مللى متر مثل السلك المستخدم بالمنازل 












تابع
=

13==




صورة جهاز التحويل الكهربي للسيارة الى كهرباه 110 فولت او 220 فولت 


وبيعطى 1800 وات متردد










فهل من مجرب لها







تمت بحمد الله تعالى

ملحوظة هامة 

لابد من ضبط نسبة استهلاك الكهرباء خاصة الامنتر عند الاستخام المباشر للتحليل بدون دائرة الرنين

الافضل فى حدود ال 20 A امبير

ومراعاة مساحة الالواح كاثود وانود

وعدد الغرف 

وهنا مثال لذالك 

الربط للفلم لمن اراد مشاهدته


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJBQUM52dhw

و ان تغير فاكتب اسم الفلم في يوتيوب اسمه Hydrogen Generator Saves 20% - 90% Fuel and Increases Power

الان مع الشرح بالصور 
لان المعلومه المرئية احدق وابسط للوصول للعقول

1==



الحظ انهم وحدتين كل منهما بها 12 غرفه وتقريبا كاثود وانود واحد











تابع

2==


صورة الوحدتين









تمت

صورة اوضح لمكان وضع الخلايابالشاحنة






تابعه

وهنا يتم استخدام الخلايا لتقليل استهلاك من المشاركة السابقة فى الشاحنات ولوارى الشحت 


لتقليل استهلاك الوقود اليديزل من 20% ألى 90%



الصورة هنا









=

صورة ا

=

صورة اقرب







تمت

بصراحة الشباب على مستوى العالم نجح في انتاج تلك الخلايا و 

وعمل الكثير من المشاريع باستخدلم طاقة الماء =الهيدروجين 

اما المستخدم العربي فالغالبية تنظر الاخرين ولا تجد تقدم يذكر الا من رحم ربي منهم 

ياشباب هذا المشروع ممكن ان يجعلك مليونير 
لانك ستنتج وقود رخيص جدا جدا 
وبيالتالى فاى مشروع لك سيكون ناجح لانك لن تحتاج الى مصروف يومى على الوقود


وعليك ان تبداء بالخامات المتوفرة لديك فهكذا نجح الاخرين

وهذا مثال منهم 
هذا الفلم سيري فيه ان احد المخترعين 
قد استخدم فلتر الماء البلاستك لوضع خلية التحليل للماء

وستجد ان مع ضغطه على البنزين يززداد خروج الغاز بمال يتناسب مع احتياج الموتور او محرك السيارة
الرابط للفلم
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lAWc...eature=related

وعند تغيره اكتب اسمه في بحث يوتيوبHHO in CAR




تابع الصور ةالشرح عليها


1==

الخلية قبل التشغيل ولاحظ حجم الالواح










تابع=


تابع=

الخلية مع كسر من الثاغنية اثناء التشغيل 







تابع الصور

3==

لاحظ سرعة وقوة اندفاع الغازات مع الضغط على الدواسة او البدال







تابع

=

كل تلك الصور تمت فى خلال كسر من الثانية الواحدة









==


هنا ترى بالصورة 
مقدار ارتفاع الفقاعات الشديد الذى يتناسب طرديا مع الضغط على بدال البنزين

==


هنا ترى بالصورة 
مقدار ارتفاع الفقاعات الشديد الذى يتناسب طرديا مع الضغط على بدال البنزين











تابع=

تابع=

لاظ هنا وصول الفقاعات الى اعلى الغطاء وذالك لان الضغط على دواسة البنزين على الارض













تابع
تابع

لاحظ مستوى التحليل لهذا العدد البسيط من الالواح​ 



 







تمت بحمد الله​


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

مجهود كبير وطيب

وموضوع يستحق القراءة والتركيز


----------



## البلال80 (24 مايو 2008)

*لو كانت كلمة شكراً تفي بعُشّرِ مجهودك لقلناها على إستحياء*​*جزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (24 مايو 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
> 
> مجهود كبير وطيب
> 
> وموضوع يستحق القراءة والتركيز




جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kaldon (4 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم الباببلر ماهو مم يتكون واين يكون موصول بالخلية ارجو التكرم بشرح وافي وممكن ان ترسل لي الشرح 
على ال***** klosi77kaber*************
ولك جزيل الشكر اخوك kaldon


----------



## gasem333 (19 يونيو 2008)

kaldon قال:


> اخي الكريم الباببلر ماهو مم يتكون واين يكون موصول بالخلية ارجو التكرم بشرح وافي وممكن ان ترسل لي الشرح
> على ال***** klosi77kaber*************
> ولك جزيل الشكر اخوك Kaldon


السلام عليكم
الببلر وعاء فيه ماء يتم تغطيس الانبوب الذي يخرج منه الهيدروجين فيه بحيث يتخلص الهيدروجين من بخار الماء ويبرد ثم يخرج الهيدروجين من اعلى الوعاء بعد ان نكون قد غطينا الوعاء جيدا ويكون الوعاء له فتحه اخرى من الاعلى لخروج الهيدروجين . وهو مهم جدا ايضا لعدم ارتداد الشعله الى خلية انتاج الهيدروجين . وبالتوفيق


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (1 يوليو 2008)

gasem333 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الببلر وعاء فيه ماء يتم تغطيس الانبوب الذي يخرج منه الهيدروجين فيه بحيث يتخلص الهيدروجين من بخار الماء ويبرد ثم يخرج الهيدروجين من اعلى الوعاء بعد ان نكون قد غطينا الوعاء جيدا ويكون الوعاء له فتحه اخرى من الاعلى لخروج الهيدروجين . وهو مهم جدا ايضا لعدم ارتداد الشعله الى خلية انتاج الهيدروجين . وبالتوفيق



شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح اخى الكريم

وهناك انواع اخرى اكثر احترافية تستخدم لمنع ارتداد اللهب وتعمل كصمام فى اتجاه واحد

وهناك من استخدم فلتر البنزين لذالك ولكن افضلهم المائي


----------



## kaldon (4 يوليو 2008)

اخي الكريم 
الهيدروجين المستخرج بهذة الطريقة ممكن ان اخزنه مباشرة الى انبوبة (اسطوانة) الغاز المستعملة في البيوت عن
طريق وصلة بالصمام 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (4 يوليو 2008)

kaldon قال:


> اخي الكريم
> الهيدروجين المستخرج بهذة الطريقة ممكن ان اخزنه مباشرة الى انبوبة (اسطوانة) الغاز المستعملة في البيوت عن
> طريق وصلة بالصمام
> ولك جزيل الشكر




لا يفضل ذالك لان عند حدوث باك فاير ستكون مشكله كبيرة ممكن الانبوبة تنفجر لاشتعال الغازين بداخلها 

الهيدروجين لوحده فقط يمكن تخزينه ولا مشاكل معه 

ولكن وقود الماء هو هيدروجين + اكسجين وبهذا يكون قابل للاشتعال حتى داخل الانبوبة 

للذالك تجد الخلايا انتاج مباشر الى محرك السيارة


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (12 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع .... بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدأبومسعود (12 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

و رزقك طيرا

و زوجك بكرا

بوركت أخي الكريم و جزى الله من سيقدم على هذه الخطوة في العالم الإسلامي أو العربي خير الجزاء لأنه سيدخل في باب الأوائل


----------



## swairjo (28 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبداللطيف طه (28 يناير 2009)

انا مش لاقى حاجه اقولها تكفى هذا المجهود الا ان يكون اجرك على الله وان يجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## pauvre (30 يناير 2009)

لصناعة خلية انتاج غاز الهيدروجين باستخدام بطارية السيارة زورو موقع
www.ghaza1.fr.gd
و هذا الموقع يبسط العملية بشكل رائع


----------



## بوبرام (4 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر الجزيل
بتوفيق الله ورعايته


----------



## led-led (5 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور اخوي بالصور غير ظاهرة 
اتمنى انك ترجع تحمل الصور مره ثانية 

ومشكور مره ثانية ع المجهود الجبار


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

led-led قال:


> مشكور اخوي بالصور غير ظاهرة
> اتمنى انك ترجع تحمل الصور مره ثانية
> 
> ومشكور مره ثانية ع المجهود الجبار


جارى حاضر 

الفديو اسمه 

*Hydrogen Fuel Cell HHO - Car Enclosure Install Nissan Altima*




الرابط
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAn7PlQE_ZE&feature=related



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bAn7PlQE_ZE&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1_M...tch%3Fv%3Dv1_Mec8XWQQ&feature=player_embedded



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1_M...tch%3Fv%3Dv1_Mec8XWQQ&feature=player_embedded



Upload Video File
Record from Webcam
 Watch this video in a new window






*Hydrogen Cell HHO Dual 4 Wall Plate - Home Depot (Car Trial)*


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 أغسطس 2009)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> السلام عليكم ​
> ونظرا لقل الخبرة عندنا باستخدام هذا العلم اللذى اراد الله سبحانه وتعالى ان يظهره للناس بعد ان ازداد طمع وجشع بعض الناس و نزول الكثير من الناس الى دائرة الفقر نظرا لغلاء الاسعار ​
> ولذالك فكل من اراد ان يصبح من الاغنياء فعليه التجربة الى ان يصل لافضل النتائج​
> وهنا سنشرح كيف وصل المخترعين الاجانب الى تحويل سياراتهم الى توفير وتخفيض استهلاك الوقود الى 60%​
> ...


الرابط
*Hydrogen Cell HHO Dual 4 Wall Plate - Home Depot (Car Trial)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1_M...tch%3Fv%3Dv1_Mec8XWQQ&feature=player_embedded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1_M...tch%3Fv%3Dv1_Mec8XWQQ&feature=player_embedded


----------



## mozafarh (29 نوفمبر 2009)

mashkooooooooor my frend


----------



## abuqasm (17 فبراير 2010)

ارجو توضيح طريقة صناعة خلية الهيدروجين وبسسرعة


----------



## abuqasm (17 فبراير 2010)

ما هي مكونات خلية الهيدروجين


----------



## abuqasm (17 فبراير 2010)

abuqasm قال:


> ما هي مكونات خلية الهيدروجين


وطريقة تركيب كل عنصر من هذه مكونات


----------



## abuqasm (17 فبراير 2010)

كيف يتم صناعة اللواح الموجوة داخل الماء وكيف يتم توصيل الاسلاك بها


----------



## ah_hdwo (16 يونيو 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------



## ah_hdwo (16 يونيو 2010)

رائععععععععععععععععععععععع


----------



## ah_hdwo (16 يونيو 2010)

انا فرحان لان الكهرباء بلاش


----------



## الباتل1 (17 يونيو 2010)

انا جرب تجرة قريبة من هذي لانتاج وقود الماء ولاكن ذابت الاسلاك معي 
وسوف اقوم بتجربة 2...3...4. لين اتمكن من صنع الخلية ان شاء الله تعالي 
وعندي افكار كثيرة بمايتعلق بأنتاج الكهرباء من الريح وغيرة


----------



## د حسين (21 يونيو 2010)

*لاتلعب بالنار*

تحية طيبة
الى كل من شجع على تصنيع أجهزة تحليل الماء كهربائيا للحصول على وقود الماء المجاني المزعوم...
واجب علينا تنبيه الجميع أن التعامل مع الهيدروجين في منتهى الخطورة ...
والدليل على ذلك وفاة المخترع تايسون لارسون عمره 28 سنة 
اثناء قيامه بتجارب طالما شجعتم الأعضاء عليها ( فهل تتحملون مسؤوية أي خطر يمكن ان يصيبهم ؟؟؟؟)
و أشد ما أخشاه ان يكون قد حصل ذلك مع بعضهم وخاصة ان من بين الأعضاء المتحمسين لذلك قد غابت مشاركاتهم واتمنى المانع خيرا...
الرجاء من جميع المهتمين مراجعة هذا الرابط:​http://pesn.com/2010/06/18/9501662_water-fuel-research_Explosion_kills_inventor/
حيث خبر وفاة هذا المخترع المسكين بسبب انفجار غاز الهيدروجين ومكان الانفجار ليس أي مكان بل في مكان مخصص للتجارب يخص شركة ( شركة كاليفورنيا لأبحاث وقود الماء ) في لوس انجيلوس
وحتما الكثير من الاحتياطات موجودة والامكانيات والوعي العالي المستوى ولكن الخطورة كانت أعلى من التوقعات.... فكيف نطلب من هواة مبتدئين اجراء مثل هذه المخاطرات ... على مبدأ ما نحن بخاسرين شيئا.... أيوجد خسارة أكثر من الأرواح ..؟؟؟ ولماذا؟؟ وراء..... وهم... ترفضه علوم الفيزياء رفضا قاطعا ؟؟؟؟
أرجو أن يكون هذا الخبر عبرة لنا جميعا وخاصة لمن اتهمونا يوما ما بالخيانة وجعلوا أمثالنا سببا في هزيمة الأمة العربية والاسلامية وتخلفها وأننا (دقة قديمة) ... سامحهم الله ...
وأرفق صورة مختصرة للخبر والحادث الذي حصل منذ عدة أيام فقط ​


----------



## ah_hdwo (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكورررررر
على الشرح


----------



## ah_hdwo (22 يونيو 2010)

الله يخليك


----------



## ah_hdwo (22 يونيو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## meyousef (22 يونيو 2010)

د حسين 
عضو فعال جداً
تحية طيبة
أرجو ألا تتسرعوا 
نريد توضيحات عن الخبر للمتابعة ..... والأمر مستحيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

 اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك 
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك 
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك 
اتق الله فينا وفى نفسك
وفى كل من يبشر بجديد 
ولا تستعجل الرد والقول بأنه مستحيل 
هو انت موجود فى المنتدى مخصوص عشان تقول لا لا لا لا لا لا 
ياراجل 

يادكتور

يامحترم 
كفاية حرام عليك كلما فتحت أى من موضوعات الطاقة الجديدة والمتجددة أجدك تقول لأى كان ولأى موضوع
انت فاتح على المنتدى ومنتظر أى خبر جديد عشان تقول
لا 
لا 
لا 
لا لا لا لا لا 
امسك قلمك شوية وانتظر 
وإن غدا لناظره قريب إن شاء الله العلى القدير تصدق باللى خلقك وخلق الكون كله 
والله العظيم فائدتك الوحيدة فى المنتدى ----بالنسبة لى طبعا وأعتقد كثيرين مثلى-------هى التصميم أكثر وأكثر وأكثر على المضى قدما فى تجاربنا بعون الله وبتوفيقه وفى أسوأ الأحوال بإذن الواحد القهار سأبدا بطريقة الهندسة العكسية 
بس ياريت ساعتها أشوفك لسه فى المنتدى 
(((((((((( طبعا انت دكتور زى ما بتعرف نفسك وطبعا تعرف وإن لم تكن تعرف أو تناسيت أو ... أو... فاعرف وثق تماما وتأكد أن ما أفوله لك ولغيرك لا ينقص أبدا أو يقلل من احترامى لشخصك ولجميع من بالمنتدى من منتسبيين ومشرفين و.......... بل كل من ساهم فى هذه النعمة أل وهى التواصل مع بعضنا وكل فى مكانه ))))))))))))


----------



## د حسين (24 يونيو 2010)

*كلام جميل*



meyousef قال:


> يادكتور
> امسك قلمك شوية وانتظر
> وإن غدا لناظره قريب إن شاء الله العلى القدير ..............بس ياريت ساعتها أشوفك لسه فى المنتدى


 ...

كلام جميل جدا ... نريد فعلا وليس قولا .... ولكن الوقت ليس مفتوحا .
أرجو تحديد المدة التي تلزمك لافحامنا بنتائجك .... وشكرا سلفا​


----------



## سند لكم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

تشكر على هذا الجهد 
ونتمنى منك ان ترفعه على شكل ملف 
لكمال الفائدة وضهور جميع الصور 
مع التقدير


----------



## jassim78 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن توضيح الشرح اكثر وياريت لو يكون بملف اكروبات


----------



## فهد عيروط (6 فبراير 2011)




----------



## فهد عيروط (6 فبراير 2011)

أخي الكريم
شكرا على الموضوع المهم جدا جدا جدا
ولكن الروابط لاتفتح عندي وخاصة اليو تيوب
انا من سوريا-دمشق
أرجو منك إذا كان بوسعك أن ترسل لي ملفات التجربة بكاملها لأنني مهتم جدا بالموضوع 
وأتمنى أن نستطيع التحرر من الوقود الأحفوري البشع الذي يمص دماء الشعوب
أتمنى ان تساعدني ولن انسى معروفك
الإيميل

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## المقدسي2011 (11 فبراير 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## alcodimy (13 يونيو 2011)

موضوع مهمم جدا صدقني لكني لارى كثير من الروابط ظاهره ايش السبب


----------



## magdi209 (22 يونيو 2011)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككراا


----------



## بشير علي (30 يونيو 2011)

الصور لا تظهر عندي ما السبب


----------



## rami_s_khader (27 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ghassan ibrahim (23 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على هذا الشرح ولكن:
زميلي العزيز مبتدىء لينوكس لماذا لايعمل أي رابط من الروابط اللتي وضعتها ولك الشكر


----------



## محمد عماد زيد (6 مارس 2015)

استاذ لينوكس : بعد الشكر الجزيل للمجهود المبذول ارجوا ارسال عناوين الروابط والصور لانه عندي لاوجود لروابط الافلام وحتى الصور غير مرئية وشكراآآآآآآ


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (26 مارس 2015)

شرح رهيب جدا


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------

